# Found this playlist of 200 movie scenes with no music



## robcs (Aug 19, 2021)

I take zero credit for anything beyond the fact that I found this randomly on YouTube, but it's a great resource for practicing scoring to film: 200 movie scenes with only SFX and dialogue. No music


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KEM (Aug 20, 2021)

Now that’s a good resource right there


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 20, 2021)

Awesome! Saved that playlist so hard.


----------



## BenG (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice find and very helpful!


----------



## Fab (Aug 20, 2021)

That's awesome, I wish I had that years ago.


----------



## Kent (Aug 20, 2021)

On the one hand, it can be helpful to have footage to write against. But the issue with these sorts of things is that there is often no music in that clip for a _reason…_so be careful in how you use these!


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 20, 2021)

kmaster said:


> On the one hand, it can be helpful to have footage to write against. But the issue with these sorts of things is that there is often no music in that clip for a _reason…_so be careful in how you use these!


There are quite a few of them that normally have music in them, but the original score was removed, so it's just dialog and effects...


----------



## artomatic (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

